# I need specific information about the Line output converter



## elnica (Apr 22, 2005)

hello I wish to upgrade my 2005 sentra's RF package so I read that one easy step is to use a LOC to feed an external amp. so I want to know is there is any especific considerations that I need to know, ie wiring options, etc.

Also I want to know if the small amplifier in the trunk that comes in the RF package is powering the sub and the speakers, or just the sub.

thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## elnica (Apr 22, 2005)

*someone answer my post*

I needo to know if the amp is powering all the speakers or just the sub, if someone have a diagram of the connetions in the RF package, please send it to me. thanks


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Did you read the sticky on the RF system? I am pretty sure that the whole thing needs to be gutted to do anything.


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

You can use an LOC in your vehicle regardless if the whole system is amplified or not. PIE makes a good Line out converter, part number PDC-LOC/T. You can visit their website at PIE.NET, you can also call them if you need to, they have been very helpful for me in the past. You will need to tap off of the rear speakers because they have a full range signal that can be fed into the aftermarket amplifier. DO NOT TAP OFF OF THE SUB. This is a common mistake. It will not work if you connect to the sub. Use the rear speakers. This part has a positive and negative for the left speaker and the right speaker. It also has a +12V constant wire and a GND wire. This particular part comes with a trigger wire that will turn on your amplifier only when the radio is turned on, prolonging the life of your amplifier. This part will take the high level signal from your factroy speakers and drop it to a low lever RCA signal that you can then feed into your amplifier. Your amplifier will then crossover the signal and send only the low frequencies to your SUB. 

I have used this part in my Sentra as well as many other cars. It works great. You don't need the wiring diagram for the vehicle to do this install. Just follow the instructions I just told you and you will be happy with the outcome.


----------



## elnica (Apr 22, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the help, I'm going to try


----------

